# What equipment do i need?



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

What equipment do i need for a betta.

Tank Size 
Filter
Heating
Lighting 
Plants


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tank size: 1 gallon+ 2.5 is great
Filter: Not really needed if you do a weekly cleaning, maybe a small sponge filter if you want. some small tanks come with filters(eclipse)
heating:unless your area's really cold you don't need a heater i kept mine in 69 degree water, room temp
Lighting: A lamp over the tank is good enough if you can't get a hood, if you can get a hood their fine. you'll need a hood if the tank is planted
Plants: I can't help you there wait for simpte to get here, he'll tell you


----------



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

two more questions

If i did need a heater what kind would be good for the elipse explorer?

How would you cycle a betta tank


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

don't know about the heater but in my experience bettas are pretty hardy mine cycled his old bowl, then his new tank, then he mini cycled the tank when we moved, the he cycled his new bowl when i gave his tank to another fish


----------



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

so ur saying just put a betta in the tank??


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

69 degrees is a little cold for a betta. I usually kept mine around 75. If you want to do a full tank setup, with gravel and plants and the heater and filter, the betta will like it. You don't HAVE to have a filter and all the decorations, but I had mine in a regular aquarium like you would set up for any fish. He seemed to enjoy it.


----------

